# Games Convention in Köln?



## SkastYX (13. Februar 2008)

*Games Convention in Köln?*

Ich habe gerade im Radio (BigFM) gehört, dass die Games Convention zukünftig in Köln stattfinden soll.
Ist das nur der Zwang eine Sensationsneuigkeit zu senden, oder soll die Messe wirklich in die Rheinstadt kommen?

Ich persönlich fände es traurig für Leipzig, dennoch währe es für mich wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Gast1654636202 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*



SkastYX schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade im Radio (BigFM) gehört, dass die Games Convention zukünftig in Köln stattfinden soll.
> Ist das nur der Zwang eine Sensationsneuigkeit zu senden, oder soll die Messe wirklich in die Rheinstadt kommen?
> 
> Ich persönlich fände es traurig für Leipzig, dennoch währe es für mich wesentlich günstiger.



Habe es auch eben im Radio gehört auf WDR 2.  Scheint so zu sein das die Aussteller gern nach Köln möchten, mir solls Recht sein, ist dann um die Ecke sozusagen. Leipzig war mir ehrlich immer ein wenig zu weit.


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

köln ist für mich noch weiter weg 

ich war jetzt zweimal in leipzig (zwar nicht GC, aber macht ja nix) und find die messe dort eigentlich perfekt. gerade weil die messe nen sehr modernen und übersichtlichen eindruck macht.

fänds irgendwie auch schade, aber ich kann die publisher verstehn. in leipzig wird irgendwann mal schluss mit der besucheranzahl sein, köln hat da mehr kapazität (hotels und andere unterkünfte).


----------



## SkastYX (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> köln ist für mich noch weiter weg
> 
> ich war jetzt zweimal in leipzig (zwar nicht GC, aber macht ja nix) und find die messe dort eigentlich perfekt. gerade weil die messe nen sehr modernen und übersichtlichen eindruck macht.
> 
> fänds irgendwie auch schade, aber ich kann die publisher verstehn. in leipzig wird irgendwann mal schluss mit der besucheranzahl sein, köln hat da mehr kapazität (hotels und andere unterkünfte).



Ich würde keinem Empfehlen bei so einem Specktakel nach Köln zu kommen, außer man hat dort einen Bekannten der einem Unterschlupf gewehrt oder einen dicken Kampfpanzer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Prima, das wäre so ziemlich um die Ecke hier.

Bedenklich aber, ob rein optisch die Messe in Köln Leipzig übertrumpfen kann.Nee...


----------



## JimBeam (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Nein bitte nicht, wie soll ich den da hin kommen, Leipzig istmir 1000x lieber sind nur eineinhalb Stunden mit dem zug von hier.

Hab aber mal gehört das der Name Games Convention der Leipziger Messe gehört, die werden den bestimmt nicht hergeben.


----------



## Jor-El (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Hab aber mal gehört das der Name Games Convention der Leipziger Messe gehört, die werden den bestimmt nicht hergeben.


 
Wie immer, alles eine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## SkastYX (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Scheint tatsächlich was dran zu sein:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,632269/News/Games_Convention_2008_zum_letzten_Mal/


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

die verhandlungen sind ja noch im gange  



> Auf jeden Fall steht die Leipziger Messe der Branche mit ihrer Marke Games Convention weiterhin zur Verfügung


 
klingt ja fast so als würde der name nicht von leipzig wegziehn.


----------



## CyLord (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Ich als Leipziger wäre schwer enttäuscht. Man sollte nicht so große Brötchen backen, wie man es gedenkt zu versuchen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Ich bin wirklich heiß, wie das jetzt auslaufen wird. Schade um Leipzig, auch wenn ich knapp 800 Km weit weg wohne. Einen Trip letztes Jahr war es auf jeden Fall wert. Jetzt nach Köln? Da würde etwas Flair fehlen. Das Messegelände in Leipzig kann sich von der Optik her die Krone aufsetzen und braucht sich Köln gegenüber nicht zu verstecken.

Köln UND Leipzig als Spielemessen laufen zu lassen, würde nur für Chaos sorgen.


----------



## DOTL (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Klar, beides funktioniert nicht und drum wird die Entscheidung wohl für eine der beiden Städte fallen.
Allerdings muss eine internationale Messe auch an die Infrastruktur ausgelegt sein. 

Köln stellt quasi einen Zentrum eines der größten deutschen und innereuropäischen Ballungsregionen dar. Besonders fürs internationale Publikum ist es nicht schlecht, dass der Flughafen FFM recht einfach zu erreichen ist, auch Köln selber ist mitm Flugzeug gut zu erreichen. Selbiges gilt auch für das Straßen- und Bahnnetz.
Leipzig kann hier jedoch nicht unmittelbar punkten. Ich denke, dass es auch hinsichtlich Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in Leizpig etwas schlechter aussieht. Man siehts ja beispielsweise bereits zur IFA oder inbesondere der CeBIT, dass man in der Messestadt kaum oder gar keine Zimmer mehr findet (es sei denn man greift noch tiefer in den Geldbeutel). Drum sind ja gerade bei der CeBIT Nachbarstädte wie Celle sehr beliebt. Und eine ähnliche Problematik kann ich mir bei der GC auch vorstellen. Da kann Köln auch nochmal punkten.
Im unmittelbaren Städtevergleich ist aber Köln schon teurer als Leizpig.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass Köln alleine schon aufgrund der Stadt und des Tourismus mehr potenzielle Zuschauer anlocken könnte.



> ich war jetzt zweimal in leipzig (zwar nicht GC, aber macht ja nix) und find die messe dort eigentlich perfekt. gerade weil die messe nen sehr modernen und übersichtlichen eindruck macht.


Zum Messegelände selbst ist Köln schon sehr groß und fast schon unübersichtlich aufgebaut. Da gebe ich dir recht, dass Leizpig diesbzgl. schon etwas übersichtlich wirkt. Modern sind sie, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, beide. In Köln wurden ja in den letzten Jahren noch nen paar Erweiterungen gemacht.
Einzig das Shuttle-System in Köln ist etwas seltsam und bei vielen Besuchern kanns dann schon etwas zum Stocken kommen.


----------



## Elkgrin (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Zum Thema Betten:

Hab' mal irgendwo gelesen, dass in Leipzig nur ca 15000 Betten zur Verfügung stehen. München z. B. hat da schon etwa 40- bis 50000. Im Raum Pott wirds da ähnlich aussehen.

Das Einzugsgebiet und die Anbindung sind in Köln sicher schon größer bzw. besser. Das wird die Publisher sicher freuen. /flame Andererseits wieder etwas, was in den Westen geschleift wird...

Aber mal davon ab, wer über 20 mit Job geht da noch hin? Der Freitag würde Urlaub kosten, Samstag geht jeder ... dahin. Dann geht nix mehr. Wird in Köln sicher nicht anders sein. Das letzte mal war ich vor 3 Jahren auf der GC, obwohl ich nur 1,5 Autostunden weg wohne.


----------



## DOTL (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Nun wurde es offiziell bestätigt, dass die Messe fortan in Köln stattfinden wird.

Ab Sept. 2009 wird die GamesConvention (zukünftig Games Con genannt) dann in Köln sattfinden.

Die Marken- und Namensrechte sollen aber weiterhin den Leipzigern gehören.

Quelle: http://n-tv.de/924084.html?250220081126


----------



## MESeidel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Die Marken- und Namensrechte sollen aber weiterhin den Leipzigern gehören.



Natürlich, darum heisst dann ja auch leicht anders.
Es gab ja auch schonmal News, dass die Messe Leipzig Abkommen mit ein paar Firmen hat, aber da gibt es wohl Schlupflöcher^^




Na mal Abwarten ob die Besucherzahlen in Köln wirklich steigen.
Ich glaub noch nicht dran.

Die Kosten für die Aussteller werden in Köln definitiv höher sein als in Leipzig.
Daraus folgt: die Stände werden nicht größer und damit die Warteschlangen nicht kürzer.
Warum sollte also die Messe Köln für die meisten Besucher attraktiver sein als Leipzig?

was aus einer solche Messen wird, wenn man den Schwerpunkt auf Internationale bzw Fachbesucher legt, sieht man ja an der E3 und der Londoner ECTS...


----------



## CloudCrunsher (22. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*



lexx0049 schrieb:


> Habe es auch eben im Radio gehört auf WDR 2. Scheint so zu sein das die Aussteller gern nach Köln möchten, mir solls Recht sein, ist dann um die Ecke sozusagen. Leipzig war mir ehrlich immer ein wenig zu weit.


Ja tol lich wohn in leipzig und nu?
Naja ich komm auf jeden fall nach köln nächstes jahr, aber wusstet ihr schon, das die Games Convention in leipzig bleibt? ein paar hersteller bleiben, und in köln is dann halt die GameCon (GC is eigentum von leipzig muhahaa^^)
Find ich toll, aber hoffentlich is die GameCon im juli/september, denn da sind ferien ;D

EDIT: Soll ja nach köln gegangen sein da es da mehr Luxus hotels gibt als in leipzig
Naund, bei uns gibts Das GC Feld wo jeder Campen kann, gibt auch keine votekick funktion weil man an einer hinterlistigen ecke campt


----------



## ugimen (23. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

ich hab mal gehört;

das auf dauer nicht in einer stadt die messe sein könne/dürfe ,weil die stadt müsse sich auch mal erholen von den ganzen besuchern ( unsinn meines achtens).
aber köln messe-gelände hat gerade volle montur eine renovierung hinter sich gelassen/ ist noch dabei und ist direkt am Köln-Deutz HBF(also ziehmlich zentral), wo doch
in Leibzig etwas ausserhalb des zentrums war/ist( hab ich gehört).
kölle is 25minuten zug fahrt für mich( GEIL- freu auf 2009 ), also lass komme.
und so ein günstig hotel wie ETAB oder IBIS ist ab 30 aufwärts für eine nacht nicht die welt...

ich freu mich schon

ps: EA germany(oder war das EU?) ist/soll ja auch in kölle sein
plus punkt für EA ? haben die etwa ihre finger im spiel ?


----------



## blueman (23. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Ich finde das eig. gut. Wohne 20Min mit der Bahn von Köln weg und werde auf jeden Fall zur GC kommen.
Leipzig war mit zu weit 

Gruß und frohe Ostern


----------



## CloudCrunsher (23. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

EA wird auf beiden messen sein 
In leipzig fahren alle 3 minuten auf nem sondergleis (direkt vorm bahnhof) die bahnen zum messegelände, außerdem soldas LE messegekländer früher, und auch 2008 (da sind 2 hallen mehr) größer sein als das von köln (was jetzt komtm) deshalb bietet köln bisjetzt nur 1 vorteil, weniger bahnstrecke, bei uns dauert das 15 min da is man vom bahnhof auf der messe, deshalb fand ichs nie so tragisch^^
sonst? nüx
Camping platz is umsonst 
und deshalb wart ich auch aufn richtiges statement von den herstellern, weil EA selber hat mal gesagt Leipzig wäre der beste punkt für ne messe, da es relativ nah an östereich und schweiz (lol??) liegt
Naja kann man nix machen, gehe  ich halt auf beide messen (hoffentlich sind zwischen den 3 monate dazwischen, sonst sieht man ja des selbe!)


----------



## McBain (25. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

wohne in köln und freue mich das die gc ab jetzt hier stattfinden wird.
dann bin ich wohl nächstes mal auch da!


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2008)

*AW: Games Convention in Köln?*

Erst wenn es in Köln richtiges Bier gibt komme ch wieder da hin. Den Blick des Barkeepers werde ich nicht vergessen als ich ein Pils bestellt hab

Wenn Blicke töten könnten. Und dann noch: Der bezeichnete 0,3L als groß


----------

